

Architectural Katas : Practicing Architecture - s3b
http://www.architecturalkatas.com/index.html

======
signal
I like the idea and definitely agree with the premise, but I think this could
gain more momentum as online events than off. Collaborative diagrams can be
drawn up on a number of sites (Google apps being one - too bad diagram.ly is
single user) and a regular event would eventually catch on. I'm no architect
but I'd love to sit in and add value where I can.

